# How can prostitution work considering child support



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Since DNA testing is now common, how is it possible for prostitution to still work in the US? Why don't a lot of prostitutes sue wealthy clients for child support? (If you are a $2000/night call girl, its a good bet your clients have a lot of money). 

How can men possibly take the risk of having sex with prostitutes given this risk?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahhhh, condoms?


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure STD's would be a worry.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

How many prostitutes have unprotected sex?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not safe enough unless you are very careful to dispose of them yourself. 

Do people pay $2K/night for sex with condoms?? 






anonmd said:


> Ahhhh, condoms?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

uhtred said:


> Do people pay $2K/night for sex with condoms??


No, we don't.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Non condom birth control, and abortions. I can't imagine many prostitutes, high end escorts, or low rent street hookers are all that interested in trapping a guy by getting pregnant.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Do escorts book their clients and know who they are? They'd have to reveal a bunch of their clients to have the court order paternity tests to establish which is the father. They might try blackmail, I suppose, or pursue a client privately. I doubt that most prostitutes keep track of clients or even know their real names. Besides, do they want to out themselves?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Non condom birth control, and abortions. I can't imagine many prostitutes, high end escorts, or low rent street hookers are all that interested in trapping a guy by getting pregnant.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that a pregnancy is the last thing that they want. If they are an escort by choice, getting pregnant seriously impacts their earning potential for the better part of a year, I would imagine--and they don't get maternity leave or short-term disability. If they aren't doing it by choice (if they've been trafficked or are otherwise indentured to a pimp), that pimp is going to be really fvcking p!ssed that she got pregnant, so much so that her life might be in danger.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Do escorts book their clients and know who they are?


Some escorts work for agencies. Others work for themselves. The ones who work for an agency don't "book" the clients themselves. Part of the fee the escort pays to the agency includes the screening and booking of the client.



> I doubt that most prostitutes keep track of clients or even know their real names. Besides, do they want to out themselves


A client can pay by credit card. Unless the 'john' is using someone else's credit card, the agency/escort will have the client's information. 

FYI.

Most escorts are women and no matter what kind of birth control the escort is using, pregnancies can and do occur sometimes. But as pointed out, a pregnancy is the LAST thing an escort wants. 

Most escorts insist on using condoms or the deal is OFF. There are some of them who will go 'bareback', but that doesn't usually happen unless you've been a repeat customer and the escort knows you pretty well. 

And yes, you WILL pay extra for that service!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Vega said:


> Some escorts work for agencies. Others work for themselves. The ones who work for an agency don't "book" the clients themselves. Part of the fee the escort pays to the agency includes the screening and booking of the client.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sounds like a well-run syphillis cultivation farm!

All with the constant drip, drip, drip of gonorrhea!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I was thinking of the very high end escorts whos clients are almost certain to be wealthy and some are presumably recognizable. I'd think the payout might be high enough to be worth it.

BTW - I know nothing about the business, no personal interest, just saw another random story about a a mid level government official caught spending $4k/night on escorts.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

I just can't imagine going that route. No judgment, but I feel bad for the girls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Why be a prostitute if you can get pregnant by a high earner in a maximum child-support state like MA or CA, then collect enormous amounts of child support? You probably only have to have sex with him a few times, and it's perfectly legal and tax-free. And you can do it with more than one man and collect from them all!

"Over the 23-year period during which child support could be collected in Massachusetts, a recipient could collect a maximum of $923,312 at the top of the guidelines. Generally judges in Massachusetts will order a defendant to pay most of the actual cash costs of a child in addition to "child support," so a recipient who places a child in full-time commercial daycare will still be able to spend the full $923,312. Excluding child care, the USDA-estimated actual cost of providing for a child in a single-parent household is between $8,000 and $10,000 per year (average of $9000 times 18 years of childhood = $162,000). Thus after paying the child's housing, food, transportation, clothing, health care, and other expenses, the child support recipient would have a personal after-tax spending power of $752,312."

""There are a lot of women collecting child support from more than one man," Nissenbaum noted. "I remember one enterprising young lady who worked as a waitress at Boston’s Logan airport. She targeted three airline pilots, had a child by each of them, and back then was collecting $25,000 in tax-free child support from each pilot. Of course, instead of serving food and beverages, she did have to care for those children." Using the USDA-estimated actual costs of children and the 2013 Massachusetts child support guidelines, compared to the college/work alternative a woman would have more spending power collecting child support from two men when each had an income of at least $95,000 per year (sufficient to generate $39,264 per year in tax-free income or $377 per week from each defendant)."

Real World Divorce: Massachusetts


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Not safe enough unless you are very careful to dispose of them yourself.
> 
> Do people pay $2K/night for sex with condoms??


No. Anything above $1550 + tax and you don't need to use them, at that price you know the escort has to be clean. 0


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

That was sort of my point. A high priced escort is likely to be having sex with wealthy men. If she can arrange to get pregnant, it can represent a large amount of money. 

BTW: I'm in no way implying that all, or even a majority of prostitutes would engage in dishonest behavior, I expect there are many who provide fair service in return for money. I'm just surprised that this isn't tried more often. 



tech-novelist said:


> Why be a prostitute if you can get pregnant by a high earner in a maximum child-support state like MA or CA, then collect enormous amounts of child support? You probably only have to have sex with him a few times, and it's perfectly legal and tax-free. And you can do it with more than one man and collect from them all!
> snip


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

There was a high end club in Atlanta back in the 1990s. You rubbed shoulders with professional athletes (yes superstars). There were several back door operations at work (shocking LOL) other than serving drinks, emptying ash trays, and spinning tunes. Yes one was prostitution... but in different forms.

There was a very strict dress code. There were high end escorts and... groupies hoping to score a night with a superstar. Lo and behold... quite a few of the groupies "came up pregnant." Oh yeah... the superstars were quite pizzed off. 

The superstars then were paying out monthly CS checks which could buy someone a nice 3500 sq ft home in a small city... each month. Granted homes were not nosebleed yet in the mid 1990s. What irked many of the players was not the fact they were paying out huge $ (well maybe a little bit), it was the fact the female was virtually living "high on the hog" on their dime.

The superstars stated they would not be as upset if they had a say in "where the money goes as far as the child's well-being." As much as it was intentional on the female's part to become impregnated by a millionaire, it was also the fault of the millionaires when they did not use good judgment. 

I frequented this club in the 1990's. Had one friend who would go, was modest but dressed well and had a very high end charming personality. "Girl you saw me with..... told me I could have a night to remember for $1500." -Whaddya say?- "If the great sex includes you putting a roof on my house, sure I'm game."

As for names .... a simple google search is all you need.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Franly, unless you're talking about a very wealthy father, a high end prostitute can make more working than she can from child support easy. (Yes, I knew/know some hookers) Not to mention the damage carrying and birthing a kid does to the body. Besides, a good escort doesn't need to have a kid to get her handson a man's money. She can use her skills, wrap him around her finger, get that ring, and then have babies.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If it was common for prostitutes and call girls to fool their clients, get pregnant and sue for child support men would be a lot more careful about using them. Apparently it's not very common at all.

I'm sure there are a few times this has happened, but it's rare.

As MJJEAN says, the women can make more money working the guys than carrying and raising babies.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I agree that it doesn't seem common.

The explanation that they can make more money as call girls does make sense. Its quite possible that the really high priced ones are also ones who don't mind their work (considering the pay) and so are not looking for any possible way to get out of it. 

I'm guessing that women who really dislike being prostitutes and are doing it out of desperation are not the really high priced ones, but I don't actually know anything about the business.



EleGirl said:


> If it was common for prostitutes and call girls to fool their clients, get pregnant and sue for child support men would be a lot more careful about using them. Apparently it's not very common at all.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few times this has happened, but it's rare.
> 
> As MJJEAN says, the women can make more money working the guys than carrying and raising babies.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

uhtred said:


> I agree that it doesn't seem common.
> 
> The explanation that they can make more money as call girls does make sense. Its quite possible that the really high priced ones are also ones who don't mind their work (considering the pay) and so are not looking for any possible way to get out of it.
> 
> I'm guessing that women who really dislike being prostitutes and are doing it out of desperation are not the really high priced ones, but I don't actually know anything about the business.


I believe that a good number of prostitutes are young women/girls who are sucked in by pimps. They are often plied with drugs and then get used by men to bring him money. Their pimps don't want the girls to have babies. They cannot make as much for him and then there is a kid to deal with. I'm sure that abortions are pretty common in these situations.

The high end call girls are a different story and generally make a LOT of money. Babies get in the way of that.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> The high end call girls are a different story and generally make a LOT of money. Babies get in the way of that.


They're also then tied to a client for 18+ years.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey? Meh... cause my...


----------

